# Clemenceau, Grevisse - prononciation



## DaniL

Salut à tous !

J'ai juste une petite question : comment prononce-t-on le premier e dans les patronymes Clemenceau et Grevisse ? Est-ce un e ouvert, un e fermé ou peut-être un e caduc ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Thomas1

*Maurice Grevisse* _(se prononce Gr*e*visse et non Gr*é*visse)
_http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Grevisse

Clemenceau s'écrit bien sans accent aigu sur le premier « e ». Quant à la prononciation, il semble qu'elle soit conforme à l'orthographe: donc *[klɘmãso:]*, et non [klemãso:].
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clemenceau#cite_note-0


----------



## Nanon

Un e caduc est pratiquement impossible, car les séquences [grv] et [klm] sont pour ainsi dire introuvables en français standard. Ou plutôt _pour_ un Français standard... car le r et le l syllabiques de certaines langues slaves impressionne souvent les francophones !


----------



## CapnPrep

Personne n'a proposé les prononciations [grv-] et [klm-]. « _E _caduc » ne veut pas dire « _e_ non prononcé ». 

La question est de savoir si ces noms se prononcent [gre-] ou [grœ-],  [kle-] ou [klœ-], une prononciation avec [ɛ] ouvert étant exclue en syllabe ouverte non finale.

Les deux articles de Wikipédia donnés plus haut par Thomas1 ne citent pas leurs sources.


----------



## Nanon

CapnPrep, d'après la définition de Wikipédia dans l'article dont tu donnes le lien, l' "e caduc" est pourtant bien un e _éventuellement _prononcé, ce qui donnerait lieu aux séquences en question. Pardon de mettre les points sur les i, mais je n'ai jamais dit que quelqu'un les avait proposées.



> L'*e caduc* (ou _muet_, _instable_ voire, dans des ouvrages anciens, _féminin_ ou encore _sombre_) français est une voyelle virtuelle en ce sens qu'*elle peut ou non se manifester* dans un mot, selon son environnement (cas de sandhi), selon l'« accent » du locuteur, le registre de langue adopté, entre autres.


On en a parlé ici, sans toutefois donner de sources sûres. La prononciation "Cl*é*menceau" passe dans l'usage, bien que certains (puristes ? régionalistes vendéens ?) la considèrent comme fautive.


----------



## CapnPrep

On peut dire qu'un _e_ caduc est éventuellement prononcé, ou éventuellement supprimé, mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'on a le choix, à chaque fois, de le prononcer ou non. Il faut respecter un certain nombre de règles contextuelles.

Par exemple, à l'intérieur d'un mot, un _e_ « caduc » précédé de deux consonnes prononcées est toujours prononcé. Comme (peut-être !) dans _*Gre*visse_ et _*Cle*menceau_. Donc, ici, le _e_ n'est en réalité ni caduc, ni muet, ni instable, et les séquences [grv] et [klm] ne sont jamais générées. On peut continuer à l'appeler « _e _caduc » par commodité (il faut bien un terme standard pour désigner ce troisième type de _e_ en français, différent du [e] et du [ɛ]), et pour des raisons étymologiques/morphologiques, ou simplement orthographiques.


----------



## DaniL

Merci à tous.

J'avais consulté Wikipédia, mais de façon trop hative, il paraît.

En « gougueulant » ces deux patronymes j'ai obtenu la pronociation e caduc pour Grevisse et e fermé pour Clemenceau. Ça vous va, les francophones ?

Sinon, pour l'expression _e caduc_ je me suis référé au Petit Robert...


----------



## Nanon

Danil, il me semble que ce que tu as "gougueulé" est ce qui est entré dans l'usage.

Difficile de se faire une certitude pour Grevisse, car certains prononcent comme "écrevisse" et d'autres comme "gréviste". Les derniers font peut-être davantage partie de ceux qui n'ont jamais eu l'ouvrage entre les mains ? En revanche, les Belges penchent-ils davantage pour [grœ-] ? Qu'en pensent-ils ?


----------



## DaniL

Je ne saurais pas ce qu'ils en disent.

Je me contenterai des résultats gougueulés, alors, puisque même les francophones ne sont pas d'accord sur les prononciations.


----------



## TitTornade

> DaniL dit :
> Je me contenterai des résultats gougueulés, alors, puisque même les francophones ne sont pas d'accord sur les prononciations.


 
il a de multiples de noms propres dont la prononciation varie suivent les personnes... et concernant les noms de famille, je dirai presque qu'il faudrait demander à un membre des familles nommées pour savoir comment les noms se prononcent exactement... Et ils risquent de vous répondre : "c'est comme vous voulez..." à force d'entendre son nom mal prononcé, on s'accommode...
Prenez le film sorti récemment sur "Mesrine". Comment prononcer son nom ? Si vous regardez Wikipedia on vous propose carrément le 2 prononciations entendues : celle utilisée par M. Mesrine (i.e. "Mérine") et celle entendue dans les médias (i.e. "Messerine")



> Nanon dit :
> Danil, il me semble que ce que tu as "gougueulé" est ce qui est entré dans l'usage.


 
Dans ce cas (et de façon générale), l'usage ne donne-t-il la bonne prononciation ?

Pour poursuivre avec les cas tangents :
prenez le nom de famille "de Broglie", censé se prononcer "de Breuille" et que les (certains ? tous ?) Strasbourgeois prononcent comme c'est écrit : "Brogli", quand ils parlent de la place Broglie...
autre exemple : le nom de famille "Schneider" dont certains membres ont choisi de prononcer "Chnèdre" pour se distinguer des autres qui prononcent "Chnèderre"...

Ne parlons pas des noms de lieu :
comment dit-on Metz ("Messe" comme on dit dans la ville ou "Mètse" comme on l'entend souvent) ?
et Luberon, Montpellier, Auxerre, Bruxelles... qui les dit correctement ?

Tout ça pour dire que :
- la prononciation des noms propres peut être une affaire d'accent, d'habitudes (bonnes ou mauvaises), de personnes...
- du coup tout le monde n'est pas d'accord...
Et on peut se demander si la raison est donnée à l'usage ou à un écrit plus ou moins ancien...
Pour ma part je ne connais le nom Clemenceau que par les média... donc forcément je le prononce comme je l'entends... est-ce correct ?


----------



## itka

Je crois que tu as fait le tour de la question ! 
Bien d'accord avec toi : les noms propres, on les prononce comme on les a entendu prononcer... ce qui ne manquera pas d'entraîner encore de longs débats passionnés...


----------



## Azarosa

Bonjour, forumeurs ou forumistes, savants et collègues. Je vais peut-être demander une bêtise (excusez- moi d'avance ), mais j' aimerais savoir pourquoi le nom _Clemenceau_ est prononcé comme /kle.mɑ̃.so/ et non /klə.mɑ̃.so/, si l' _e _de la première syllabe ne porte pas d'accent. Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour, 
D'après Wikipedia : 


> À l'état civil (acte N° 76), son nom est « Georges Benjamin Clémenceau », avec un accent aigu sur le premier « e ».
> 
> Lors de sa naissance et dans sa jeunesse, l'écriture de son nom de famille est variable, avec ou sans accent, ce qui était courant pour les noms propres dont l'orthographe n'était pas stabilisée jusqu'à la seconde moitié du xixe siècle. D'après l'historien Jean-Baptiste Duroselle, c'est Georges Clemenceau lui-même qui a imposé en mars 1884, dans les colonnes de son journal _La Justice_, l'écriture « Clemenceau », sans qu'il puisse donner une explication précise à cette attention soudainement portée à l'orthographe de son nom1. La prononciation _[klemãso:]_ (« Clémenceau ») est toutefois préférée à _[kləmãso:]_ (« Clemenceau »). Les deux orthographes se retrouvent pour le nom des membres de sa famille.


----------



## Azarosa

@Philippides,


----------



## Bezoard

On est dans le même cas que Gr*e*visse et R*e*my de Gourmont. Prononciation traditionnelle "é" malgré l'écriture "e".


----------



## danielc

Dans mes cours d'histoire à l'école mes profs canadiens disaient toujours _é_ pour _Clemenceau._


----------



## Azarosa

Bezoard said:


> On est dans le même cas que Gr*e*visse et R*e*my de Gourmont. Prononciation traditionnelle "é" malgré l'écriture "e".


Aaah, je ne savais pas ça; J'ai toujours prononcé /krəvis/,  mais je viens de voir Wikipédia: Georges Clemenceau (/kle.mɑ̃.so/). […]
Et j'ajoute ce link que je viens de trouver: Prononciation nouvelle du « e » situé en milieu de mot - la Grammaire de Forator


----------



## OLN

Azarosa said:


> J'ai toujours prononcé /krəvis/,



Confusion avec _écrevisse _?  Je le prononce quant à moi [gʀə-], mais selon Wikipédia :


> Le nom « Grevisse » ne prend pas d'accent, mais il est couramment prononcé [ɡʁe.vis]1.


Source citée  :


> Maurice Grevisse lui-même évoque un accent « moitié ouvert, moitié fermé ». Voir « Maurice Grevisse » [archive], sur INA, 22 août 1980 (consulté le 15 juin 2019).


Je n'arrive pas à écouter l'enregistrement.


----------



## Azarosa

OLN said:


> Confusion avec _écrevisse _?  Je le prononce quant à moi [gʀə-], mais selon Wikipédia :


J'ai prononcé /k/ parce qu'il me semble que la consonne occlusive initiale n'est pas voisé (mais je peux toujours me tromper...); merci de votre correction !


----------



## Reynald

Comme tout le monde, je pense, j'ai toujours entendu la prononciation "Cl*é*menceau". Si l'on regarde l'origine du nom (diminutif de Clément) et ses nombreuses variations, cette prononciation semble bien la plus courante, sinon la seule. Sur Geneanet :
CLEMENCEAU : Origine du nom, généalogie, popularité du nom


> Origine du nom
> CLEMENCEAU : Diminutif du nom de baptême Clément, surtout porté dans le Bordelais et en Poitou-Charentes. Formes voisines : Clémençat, Clémencel (matronyme Clémencelle), Clémencet, Clémencin, Clémençon, Clémençot, beaucoup des ces noms se rencontrant en Bourgogne et dans les régions voisines. On trouve aussi des variantes avec a : Clémanceau, Clémancet, Clémancey, Clémançon.
> 
> Variantes du nom de famille
> L'orthographe des noms de famille a parfois évolué au cours des siècles. Connaître ses variations vous aidera à construire votre arbre généalogique.
> 
> CLEMANCEAU CLEMANSAU CLEMANSEAU CLEMECEAU CLEMENCAU CLEMENCEAUD CLEMENCEAUX CLEMENSAU CLÉMENSAUD CLEMENSEAU CLEMENSEAUX CLEMENSSEAU CLEMENTEAU


Le _e_ (pour Georges Clemenceau) sur l'acte d'état-civil est parfois attribué à une erreur du secrétaire de mairie, mais cela pourrait tout aussi bien être son choix de la variante qui lui était familière puisque pour certains ascendants c'était _é_, pour d'autres _e_. C'était en tout cas celle retenue par Clemenceau lui-même (#13). 
(Peut-être en souvenir de son long séjour aux États-Unis où il a dû souvent le voir écrit ainsi.)


----------



## SergueiL

Bezoard said:


> On est dans le même cas que Gr*e*visse et R*e*my de Gourmont. Prononciation traditionnelle "é" malgré l'écriture "e".


Ou Val*e*ry Larbaud. Dans son cas, l'absence d'accent est peut-être une fantaisie familiale.


----------



## Terio

J'ai toujours prononcé Clemenceau comme Clémenceau, sans doute par analogie avec des mots comme clément, clémence.

Pour Grevisse, je le prononce avec le e de mercredi, parce qu'il s'écrit sans accent. On peut certes invoquer une analogie avec le mot grève, mais aussi avec le verbe grever.

Par ailleurs, à tort ou à raison, j'ai toujours prononcé Barthélémy, même si plusieurs orthographes existent.


----------

